#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Запущен новый сайт www.palomnikforum.ru о паломничествах и нешаблонных путешествиях

## Socalledi

О концепции сайта здесь. Развиваться планируем неспешно и поступательно. Пока только-только настроили ПО и появились первые посты. Если коротко, главная идея не привязываться к религии, месту, маршруту, средству передвижения - но чтобы было интересно именно о путешествии, которое захватывает и остаётся на всю жизнь. Тем не менее, для тем, связанных с буддийскими паломническими путешествиями сайт широко открыт и приглашает рассказчиков о прошлых, настоящих и будущих путешествиях, а также организаторов проектов. Постараемся обеспечить комфортные условия всем. Хостинг пока дешёвый, но всё в перспективе.

----------

